# One for the Aussie subbies.



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys.I' looking at going it alone on quoting my own jobs.:yes:
I'm after some competitive prices on all aspects of hanging to the finishing and even the cornice if i have to.

I would like to able to price a job with a total for meters square from buying of materials to finishing.

I have some idea for the sheeting and setting of board..but what about all the angles.Could i get some idea of lineal meter prices for square set internals and externals,shadow line moulds and window reveals.

Any help appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pjwooly said:


> Hey guys.I' looking at going it alone on quoting my own jobs.:yes:
> I'm after some competitive prices on all aspects of hanging to the finishing and even the cornice if i have to.
> 
> I would like to able to price a job with a total for meters square from buying of materials to finishing.
> ...


it depends on the job:commercial or domestic
DOMESTIC JOB: price is $15-$18 sqm +$9 battens
internals and square set $4-$5 lm
all beads $15-$18
for reveals if you use ezy reveals $20-$25 lm
for cornice depends but starting form $2 lm for classic
COMMERCIAL JOB is different because you have to take into account the height of the room , design and the materials you have to use
I work mostly commercial so if you have any questions happy to help you
I attached few photos to give you some idea about commercial jobs-height, design and material


----------

